# WHAT THE *&^!!!!!!!!!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Christine Rizvi, a lady TT owner from Surrey, shot dead over her car!!!!!!!!! Her male companion is critically ill in hospital!!!

This is truely shocking Â  

What has our society come to Â :'( :'(
Someone gets killed because of a car Â :'( :'(

I hope the person(s) responsible will be brought to justice Â [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Terrible news...Where did you hear the story and web links?
:-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know if this is the same story : here


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes it's the same story. Grey Audi TT in dispute. Here's an updated link : http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2875735.stm

It doesn't surprise me at all given the rabid sentiments of many forum contributors on here where their precious cars are concerned. Perhaps she scratched it or didn't wash it properly and left a streak mark on it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's the one: I've read it on Cefax this morning


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Looks like the TT is a car to die for! :


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

It says:

>Police received reports of gunshots and a crash at 0220 GMT >and found the two inside a green Nissan Bluebird in Watling >Street.

how's a TT involved??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Check the other link that was posted. It mentions the TT there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like the TT is a car to die for! Â :


This is *not* funny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It says:
> >Police received reports of gunshots and a crash at 0220 GMT >and found the two inside a green Nissan Bluebird in Watling >Street.
> how's a TT involved??


The girl and her partner were in the TT.
Apparently, the bullet that killed her, went through her and wounded her partner critically.

The people in the Micra were the ones the police have arrested


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is very very sad news I think it must have been a nasty sight for the police to have attended to if the bullet went through her head :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I needs some conviction to be in the force, certainly on the phorensic side, and I have great respect for the guys doing this job!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Unless I've missed something here, this woman wasn't a TT owner, and contrary to what has been said in this thread, no-one was shot in a TT.

The news story clearly states that

a) "The two victims had previously been interviewed at Bexleyheath Police Station in connection with an allegation of theft relating to a motor vehicle. The motor vehicle in question is in police hands" and "The female victim was interviewed under caution and released, the male victim had been arrested, then interviewed and was released on police bail, shortly after 0200 GMT"

b) "Police received reports of gunshots and a crash at 0220 GMT and found the pair inside a green Nissan Bluebird in Watling Street".

There is no indication that they were shot in a TT or that either of them actually owned a TT. Given one of the pair had been arrested in relation to stealing a car, it seems possible quite the opposite was the case.

Whilst I'm sure all of as are saddened that anyone should be murdered over anything to do with a car, TT or not, I feel that it is wrong what it has been implied here that a TT owner has been shot "over" their car, with no clear motive. I don't think the reports support this at all.

Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't know what you read Clive,
but Cefax clearly said this morning the lady was in a TT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> I don't know what you read Clive,


I read the stories on the BBC site by following the links in this thread.

The later of these two stories was updated this afternoon (13:41) and included the "found the pair inside a green Nissan Bluebird" comment.

Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Weird: BBC on-line and Cefax have different stories?!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe just updated I guess?

Clive


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From what I read into it, it would appear that whoever shot them is the owner of the TT and that they had tried to nick it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

that'll be a member of the so solid crew then  - big TT fans (unfortunately  )


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i guess there would be alot more of these situations if we were allowed to own as many guns as the yanks given some of the views expressed on the forum - and not only in the flame room!...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank god we are not usually allowed to own guns in this counrty!!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

> Weird: BBC on-line and Cefax have different stories?!


You guys shouldnt all believe what you read its all subjective points of views on aspects of news.

clived is right to some extent, but from the news i heard on the radio and TV later that day it was not over the car its all gang related and they just happended to be in a TT..... its all been sensationalised to get a story and as you can see its been reported different. As they never do follows ups we will never know what truely happened so you can only take it with a pinch of salt.

I know car jackin is on the increase but this one i believe wasnt to do with that.


----------

